# Need 2.1 or 4.1 speaker in Rs.2000/- budget



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jan 1, 2014)

Need speaker under Rs.2000/-
Speaker can be 2.1 or 4.1 but must be good quality sound.
I selected the following by my own search
1. INTEX COMPUTER M/M SPEAKER BEATS IT-1875SUF BL
2. INTEX Computer M/M Speaker IT-222 SUF
3. Creative SBS A120 2.1 Channel Multimedia Speakers
4. Creative SBS A235 Speaker (Black)
5. Creative SBS A335 Speaker
6. Logitech LS 21 2.1 Multimedia Speakers (Black)

All of them are 2.1 speakers.
If any other better than them please help.
None of them have remote.
If u find one with remote in budget please help


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers @ 2.1k

Creative high end speakers are good now but low end are crappy.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers @ 2.1k
> 
> Creative high end speakers are good now but low end are crappy.



Flipkart min price is 2.7k a bit high for me anything similar to this at my price range. If it is availible at 2.1k then i can go for it. If availible anywhere else plz let me know. If not then any other product.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> Flipkart min price is 2.7k a bit high for me anything similar to this at my price range. If it is availible at 2.1k then i can go for it. If availible anywhere else plz let me know. If not then any other product.



Try to find the product in local market. Flipkart is overpriced in most cases.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jan 1, 2014)

What u all say about the intex one... intex is also giving 4.1 at Rs.2000/- in local market... How is intex in sound


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jan 2, 2014)

Edifier Speaker 2.1-M1380 For *Rs 2160*


----------



## zapout (Jan 3, 2014)

i also need suggestion for 2.1 speaker system under 2k.

my requirements are- sound quality, build quality.
Going to nehru place this coming monday, need suggestion for "speakers" and "shops to look into".
from above i'm leaning towards-"Logitech Z313 2.1 OR Edifier Speaker 2.1-M1380"
kindly suggest, can stretch upto 2.3k.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jan 16, 2014)

same confusion between logitech z313 or edifier m1380


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 16, 2014)

Logitech z313 @2.1k (use 6% off) 

 *www.infibeam.com/Speaker/i-Logitech-Z313-Compact-Speaker-System/P-CA-SP-Logitech-Z313.html


----------



## zapout (Jan 18, 2014)

I got the Logitech z313 from Nehru place for 2050(can get it cheaper if you bargain and surf more shops)


----------



## shade1 (Jan 18, 2014)

I am also looking for 2.1 speakers in the range of 2k .Are the creative sbs 335 speakers good??


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jan 18, 2014)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> Need speaker under Rs.2000/-
> Speaker can be 2.1 or 4.1 but must be good quality sound.
> I selected the following by my own search
> 1. INTEX COMPUTER M/M SPEAKER BEATS IT-1875SUF BL
> ...




*I bought Intex IT 2425W Beats  @ just 1750* and online price is a joke for me
Intex IT 2425W Beats 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Intex: Flipkart.com


Its true.Check local markets first


----------

